# Costa Blanca recommendations



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

We cross over by euro tunnel (03-30) in the morning heading down to Costa Blanca for our first ever trip on the continent. Hope to travel down in a couple of days and get some of that lovely sun everyone is enjoying. We have not booked any sites and any recommendations where we are likely to get a pitch for a few nights before we start touring along the coast would be most welcome. Thankyou.


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi if you get close, try camping Lo Monte, about 45 minutes south of Alicante.It is a new site close to the town of Pilar de la Horadada. Lo Monte is fully equipped and has its own restaurant, bar, gym and indoor swimming pool. It is only a short walk to the sea with several beaches available and a ten minute drive to the inland sea known as the Mar Menor.

Regards Tim


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Benidorm, if you like things lively..
Several sites there..
Inc my mom on her mobility scooter :lol: :lol: 
She "jetted" out this morning,,, and I know as I had to leave at 4am to take her to the airport...

Have a good trip, wont be far behind you. Just waiting on my new van next week.. Yipee...


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Grasscutter

Which route are you taking.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Grasscutter
This is a thread i've posted before.

The route from Calais is as follows

Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers
Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - San Sebastian - Pamplona
Zaragoza – Sagunt – Valencia - Benidorm

Once we get of the ferry the first thing is to fill up at Auchen them pickup the A16 to Boulogne and then the N901 towards Aberville to join the A28 onto Rouen.
Follow the ring road around Rouen and pickup the N154 to Evreux and onto Charters. After Carters you’ll pick up the A10 duel carriageway to Tours and onto Poitiers on the same road now the N10.
We make Vivonne our first stop in France this Aire is in the 3rd Edition all Aires in France Page Number 514 Item 10 Good safe stop in the winter the water is normally turned off but electric and waste is available. The Aire is in the town, which has nice shops and a super U supermarket for fuel. There is a Market here on Thursday morning at the bottom end of the car park.
Continue on the N10 past Angouleme and on to Bordeaux and Bayonne and then to St Jean de Luz still on the N10 there is an Aire at St Jean on the left next to the train station with free electric and water but it fills up very quickly if it’s full carry on the N10 for around 7 miles to Irun.
As you drop down the hill to Irun you’ll come to the first of two roundabouts go over the first and after 500 yards too your left you will see a large car park over looked by a large restaurant we have used this place 5 or 6 time safe for over night park free between 6pm and 8am we have used this stop going and coming but and always had a good nights rest.
The next day follow the same road to San Sebastian and onto the A15 to Irurzun then onto the N240 to Pamplona which leads onto the N121 following sings to Zaragoza after Zaragoza pickup the A23 we stopover at Carinena just off the A23 Good Safe stop in small town in a large lay-by next to the park and school very quite on overnight traffic you can also say in a restaurant car as long as you buy a meal or have drinks.
Back on the A23 which is a good new duelcarrageway this road will take you all the way the Sagunt on the cost after sagunt pickup the A7 to Around Valencia and the onto the N332 at Sollane follow this road around the cost to Benidrom 

I hope this information help but of course you can go and stop where you wise safety is always a priority for us luckily we have never had any problems with intruders or police, we do three long trips per year and generally it’s France, Spain or Italy.
Good luck to you all and have a safe journey were ever you go.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

grasscutter said:


> We cross over by euro tunnel (03-30) in the morning heading down to Costa Blanca for our first ever trip on the continent. Hope to travel down in a couple of days


Hi GC

Almost 1150 miles in two days!!! 8O 8O

I wonder if you are about to spoil your first ever trip on the Continent??

I don't want to wee on your bonfire, but 550+ miles in a day is not going to be a lot of fun, even if you have two drivers. 

I would suggest you allow an extra day to get there (and back) and enjoy the journey, rather than make it an endurance test.

It's up to the individual of course, but I know a lot of very experienced Continental travellers on here wouldn't even consider it. :roll:

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have to agree on that, my first time we travelled down motorways and got to just above benidorm in 2 days. never again, we missed out on a lot and it was very tiring.took a couple of days to chill out again.
we now use the non toll routes and enjoy the trip, it can take us up to a whole week to get there, but it is a fun journey.

cabby


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Many thanks for all your replies. Our route is the same as that proposed by hydrocell.
I take on board comments about distance and time so I will just see how it goes. The only thing in my favour is that for twenty years when I was contracting I often used to travel 500 miles a day.
Part of our plan is to take a leisurely drive home in a couple of months.
Hope to see some of you down in the sunny area.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're going to be heading that way in late February, heading for the new Marjal site for the whole of March. Thanks for asking the question - it helps us!

Gerald


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
I would agree that the route proposed by Hydrocell is a good one - I've used it a few times and will be doing so again, shortly, as I've just booked my ferry for the 19th Jan. Heading down (solo) to the Alicante area for six weeks - will expect to take about a week to do the trip. Hoping for good weather! 

David


----------



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the route. It really helps us too. We are setting off through the tunnel on 29th January for our first adventure to Spain. We have toured France before but are a bit unsure on the Spain bit. We have two months so are not in any rush to get anywhere quickly.

Anyone else travelling that way around that time so we could perhaps meet up please?

We are taking our two dogs with us and would appreciate any advice regarding dog friendly areas/beaches - thanks.


----------

